# what day dpo did you get your bfp?



## horseypants

take the poll and let us know how many days past ovulation you were when you got your bfp. so far, it seems like everyone's usually 11dpo or thereabouts? 

how many days past o were you? ....and tell us something else you remember about that day :p

congrats to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Stormynights

I was 3 days late :flower:


----------



## horseypants

thanks stormy nights! congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

:bfp: at 9 DPO. Extremely faint line, but it was a non-squinter at 10 DPO.


----------



## nikkihennes

i got a bfp at 6 dpo .. beta levels 14dpo 2465.5


----------



## Glowbug

Faint faint. I mean barely see able tO the naked eye at 14dpo
Think I implanted a bit later than normal :)


----------



## dalismom

I got mine at 10 DPO and was shocked/overjoyed!!! I had to go wake up my DH and make sure he saw the line :)


----------



## ashleywalton

I was 12 DPO. I was nervous and excited. Nervous because of previous early MC but excited about the new life that will come in 36 weeks. :)


----------



## horseypants

yay everyone! thanks so much for your answers and wishing you great months and years ahead :)


----------



## Jin

10 DPO (I think) I wasn't charting or anything but I have a 28 day cycle and I tested 5 days before AF was due. AF was due on my wedding day and I was convinced I'd still get it but it never came :)


----------



## babybonkers

12dpo, very faint line in the morning. Spoke to DH at lunchtime, told him how faint the line was. I done another test that night, not as faint then at 13dpo I done a Clearblue Digital and it came up Pregnant 1-2. I done another test yesterday morning just to check and of course, the line is there. We're still in total shock but absolutely delighted. EDD is 4th November :happydance:


----------



## ipsgrl

I got mine at 10DPO too!:bfp: 


:dust::dust::hug:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi everyone and congrats!

I got my BFP at about 11dpo. I remember sitting there and telling myself dont' look at the test until 3 minutes. I couldn't wait I glanced down right away all the while thinking i'm not preggo and the two lines showed up immediately. I sat there and cried then called the hubby while he was driving to work to give him the good news. He said he almost crashed :) I bought a digi the same day to see the word "pregnant". I'm so excited but also nervous.


----------



## MissMichelle

I was 11 DPO.. I had a blood test at the doctor 5 days before that came back negative. I was sitting on the couch and was just outrageously nauseated. I had a test laying around so I just randomly decided to pee on it. When it came out positive I was in disbelief cuz of the blood test, so I took 3 more tests and they were all positive! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I was 9/10 dpo (I disagreed with when FF said I O'd). But the one I took with FMU was so faint DH said he didn't see a line (I also woke him up at like 4 in the morning to look at it LOL). Girls on here convinced me to do another that evening and got a much darker line! The blood test the next day came back with HCG of 30, so FRERs are really sensitive!


----------



## v2007

15dpo. 

That's with my 3rd.

V xxx


----------



## fumbles

Hi everyone and congratulations!!

I took a test at 11dpo and got :bfn: but when I looked up the statics of women getting either a very faint to strong BFP on that day on www.countdowntopregnancy.com it suggested that 75% of women have there BFP, but 25% of pregnant women didn't get it that early. So I figured my chances were pretty slim. I tested the day before AF was due on 13dpo, just to prove to myself it was negative and after a few minutes there was in fact a faint line! :happydance::happydance:

I even ranted at my DH a few hours before testing that I wasn't one of these 'fertile people' and it was prob going to take a year before we get there blah blah blah :dohh:


----------



## babyfeva

congrats fumbles!


----------



## icehunny

Hi All

I got my :bfp: at 13 dpo, I did want to test earlier but held out till then.
I was sure that it would take the test a few minutes to get a result but the 2nd line came up almost immediately it was not as dark as the test line but definitely there. I was so surprised but yet I expected to see a line as I just 'felt' pregnant.

DH saw it too :wink: I am so excited to finally get my :bfp: after over 2 years of TTC.


----------



## icehunny

oh and CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who got their :bfp:


----------



## GreyGirl

13pdo (or 14 as I don't agree with FF and think I O'd earlier). I wasn't expecting to be pregnant as I didn't feel it particularly, just thought I'd give it a whirl. It's been 16 months since we started TTC again after losing our angel through an ectopic pregnancy. I'm still in shock at 16dpo which I am now...crazy!


----------



## XJessicaX

I got a BFP on CD 56!!!! (Normal cycle was 33 days) so NO idea what happened there??!! And if anyone has an idea please tell!


----------



## cathbetty

I got the faintest of lines 12dpo- so faint i thought I'd imagined it
But I restested at 14dpo and the line was stronger and most definately there- a lovely Easter present - my BFP!!!


----------



## cassie4cincy

fumbles said:


> Hi everyone and congratulations!!
> 
> I took a test at 11dpo and got :bfn: but when I looked up the statics of women getting either a very faint to strong BFP on that day on www.countdowntopregnancy.com it suggested that 75% of women have there BFP, but 25% of pregnant women didn't get it that early. So I figured my chances were pretty slim. I tested the day before AF was due on 13dpo, just to prove to myself it was negative and after a few minutes there was in fact a faint line! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I even ranted at my DH a few hours before testing that I wasn't one of these 'fertile people' and it was prob going to take a year before we get there blah blah blah :dohh:

Thanks for sharing...this gave me hope!!! I tested today and got a BFN. :cry:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1331960400z5z28z14.png


----------

